# Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen



## Fairycake34 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi everyone  

I am sure that this has probably been flogged to death but I have done so much Googling and I am still none the wiser...

I will be doing IVF#2 next year but I wanted to get the supplements going now so that they have time to take effect.

So, I was going to start taking Royal Jelly but I just wondered if anyone could help with the below:

Can Royal Jelly help with male fertility? Or is there a better supplement for him (he is already taking Fertilaid)?
What is better - liquid or capsule? Or does it not matter?
What dosage should I be taking?
Does it matter what time of day I take it?
And lastly - do I also need to be taking Bee Propolis too? And again, which dose?

Like I say, I have done a bit of research and come up with some info of my own but they are websites I am not familiar with so I am a bit nervous!

Any help would be appreciated! xxx


----------



## Victorialeanne (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello

I used Aptimist royal jelly, bee pollen and propolis all in a honey and took one tablespoon a day starting about three months before my cycles. I've heard it's good for men also so might be worth getting him to take it I don't think it would hurt only thing is it doesn't taste great but I got quite used to the taste!

I used it last cycle and my eggs seemed better quality than my first and quite a few made it to blast, not sure this time as just had ec so hopefully it has helped. I also used q10 enzyme.

Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## scooter5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Fairycake

On the advice of my acupuncturist/nutritionist I took Royal Jelly for three months prior to and then throughout IVF cycle.  I was told it was best to take fresh, live and organic Royal Jelly in its natural form - it's a similar consistency to non runny hunny.  I took a quarter of a teaspoon every morning as did my DH (although our IF was/is an issue with me, Royal Jelly is supposed to be very good for sperm quality as well as for egg quality so we figured it couldn't hurt).  As for dose, I think it will depend on what form you take and it should tell you on the bottle.  Mine was made by "The Really Healthy Company" and had to be kept refrigerated.  It tasted absolutely foul but I'd definitely take it again!  I did not take Bee Propolis only the Royal Jelly.  My clinic were very pleased with my egg quality (which was a huge relief because I only made four!). 

I hope that's of some use - very, very best of luck to you

xx


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

I took both in capsule form. Couldn't stand the liquid one. Took 1500mg split into morning, noon and night of royal jelly and 200mg of bee pollen. Hubby had 500mg royal jelly and same with bee pollen. I started taking them in July last year. Had treatment in April, took them till EC. Despite having a low AMH (2.2) and one ovary, I had 15 eggs.
I can't say if it's all down to RJ as I was on 16 supplements in total.
Good luck for your cycle x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Last cycle, I just took a multi vitamin and omega 3. We got 10 eggs and only 3 fertilised!!!
This round, I read about royal jelly, bee propolis and pollen a month before DR was due to begin. I thought what the hell, every little helps etc. Well...... Again I had 10 eggs but a whopping 9 fertilised!!!! 7 of them are, today, grade 1 and therefore taking them to blast!!!
Coincidence Maybe, but I defo think they helped. 

Husband Has been taking zinc and ginseng. His sperm count increased from 4million to 7million!!!
Happy days!

Good luck to you hun xxx


----------



## Fairycake34 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time out to respond to my cry for help!  

I think I have been sold on the Royal Jelly and Bee Pollen so I am off to hunt some down and I will be using your tips!

Sending lots of love to you all whether you have your lucky BFP or waiting for one


----------



## WannaBeAMummy (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, I am thinking about trying this too and wondering if any of you who have tried it told your consultants, and if so,  what was their opinion?

Many thanks


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I took royal jelly capsules for my first cycle, got 11 eggs, 8 mature, 5 fertilised, we had very slow embryo development and had a 3 day 4 cell embryo transferred, no frosties.

We changed clinics for our second cycle and the doctor there asked me to stop the royal jelly as they had seen a few couples with unexpectedly poor embryo development where the only common factor was royal jelly.

This cycle, we had 11 eggs again, 10 mature, 8 fertilised and we had a double day 5 early blast transfer with one to freeze.  I'm currently on the 2 ww so don't know if its been successful yet.

I'm not saying that stopping the royal jelly made the difference as I also had a healthier diet and dh started acupuncture but wanted to offer an alternative viewpoint.  I would say that before you consider starting any supplements, do check with your clinic. 

xx


----------

